# book list



## ship (Jan 30, 2007)

At work, I'm working on a list of books the company will be looking into investing into for it's library. Below is the list of books and pre-priced out sources if anyone is interested in the books I currently think of interest:

(+++ Books I have not read, *** Books I have read, the more */+ the better the book in my opinion.)



Also below is “The Magic of Light” - this is an investment book and a good book to read (the white light design theory) - if there is more than one copy, put bids in on all of them... They are worth in the range of $150 to $200. Per copy. I got my own copy for $145.00 last year and it’s well worth more. On the other hand, I could kick myself for not buying it while it was still being published and in the $20 to $30.00 range. 


General:
****** Backstage Handbook, 3rd Ed. by Paul Carter (Tech dictionary) $14.25 Sapsis / $13.45 Amazon -used
**** The Business of Theatrical Design, by James L. Moody (Gets into taxes, insurance etc. for freelance work) $19.95 Focal Press / $3.77 Amazon - used
+++ A Practical Guide to Health & Safety in the Entertainment Industry, by Marco van Beek $27.95 PLSN
++++ Practical Health & Safety Guidelines for School Theater Operations, by Dr. Doom $99.95 Tools for Stagecraft
+++ Health & Safety Guide for Film, TV & Theater, by Monona Rossol $17.95 Sapsis / $3.17 Amazon - used
++++ Life on the Road: A Beginner's Guide to the Stage Production Industry, by William Boswell $34.95 Amazon - Used
+++ Stage Fright: Health and Safety in the Theater, by Monna Rossol $2.95 Amazon - Used
+++ The Perfect Stage Crew: The Compleat Technical Guide for Highschool, College and Community Theater, by John Kaluta $13.00 Sapsis / $10.47 Amazon - Used
*** Technical Theater for Nontechnical People, 2nd Edition by Drew Campbell $12.50 Sapsis / $9.85 Amazon - Used
***** The City of Chicago Building Code, pub. by Sylvia J. Youpel (Not Available)

Lighting Programming & High Tech:
++++ Practical DMX, by Nick Mobsby $29.95 PLSN
+++++ Recommended Practice for DMX: A Guide for Users and Installers, by Adam Bennette; PLSA and USITT
++++ The Speed of Light, by Linda Essig $2.44 Amazon - Used
++++ Rock Solid Ethernet by Wayne Howell $49.00 PLSN
+++++ Recommended Practice for Ethernet Cabling Systems; In Entertainment Lighting Applications, ESTA Pub.
**** Control Systems for Live Entertainment, 2nd Ed. by John Huntington $57.95 PLSN & Focal Press / $49.11 Amazon - Used
***** Stage Lighting Controls, by Uif Sandstrom $51.44 Amazon
+++ Computerized Lightboards,
**** Lighting Control Technology and Applications, 2nd Ed. by Robert Simpson $83.95 PLSN & Focal Press / $55.42 Amazon - Used
++++ Automated Lighting: The Art and Science of Moving Light, by Richard Cadena $44.95 PLSN & Focal Press / $39.26 Amazon - Used
++++ The Automated Lighting Programmer’s Handbook by Brad Schiller $34.95 PLSN & Focal Press
++++ Projection for the Performing Arts, by Grahm Walne (Not Avbl.)
++++ Introduction to Modern Atmospheric Effects, 2nd Ed. ESTA Pub. $10.00 Production Advantage
++++ NFPA 1126 - The Use of Pyrotechnics Before a Proximate Audience
++++ NFPA 160 - Flame Effects Before and Audience
+++ Photoshop for Digital Video: Creative Solutions for Professional Results, by Mike Gondek $27.98 Amazon - Used
Lighting Basics:
**** A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting, by Steven Louis Shelley $49.95 PLSN, Tools for Stagecraft & Focal Press / $31.86 Amazon - Used
+++ Basics – A Beginners Guide to Stage Lighting, by Peter Coleman $19.95 PLSN
*** Concert Lighting: Techniques, Art and Business, 2nd Ed. by James L Moody $51.95 PLSN & Focal Press / $49.95 Tools for Stagecraft / $26.93 Amazon - Used
+++ Concert Sound and Lighting Systems, 3rd Ed. by John Vasey $35.95 PLSN & Focal Press $25.49 Amazon - Used
++++ Focus on Lighting Technology, by Richard Cadena $34.95 PLSN
+++ Lighting Technology, 2nd Ed. by Brian Fitt $51.95 PLSN & Focal Press / $37.40 Amazon - Used
*** Theater Lighting from A to Z, by Norman C. Boulanger $16.59 Amazon - Used
**** The Followspot Training Program, Theatrical Technicians, Inc.
**** Getting the Most from your Followspot - An Operator's Handbook, Theatrical Technicians, Inc. $3.00 Amazon
++++ The Stage Lighting Handbook, 5th Ed. by Francis Reid $17.22 Amazon - Used
++++ Lighting the Stage, by Francis Ried 
+++ Stage Lighting for Theater Designers, by Nigel H. Morgan
**** Stage Lighting Revealed, by Glen Cunningham $16.85 Amazon - Used
++++ Discovering Stage Lighting, 2nd Ed. by Francis Reid $43.95 Focal Press / $41.53 Amazon - Used
**** Stage Lighting Step, by Step by Grahm Walters $11.99 E-Bay - Used / $14.20 Amazon - Used
Lighting Studio & Film:
++++ Set Lighting Technician’s Handbook, 3rd ED by Hary C. Box $44.99 PLSN
+++ Location Lighting for Television, by Alan Bermingham $41.95 PLSN / $41.51 Amazon - Used
+++ Motion Picture and Video Lighting, by Blain Brown $44.95 PLSN / $32.00 Amazon - Used
+++ Lighting for TV and Film, 3rd Ed. by Gerald Millerston $64.95 PLSN / $44.00 Amazon - Used
+++ Lighting for Video, 3rd Ed. by Gerald Millerson $33.95 PLSN / $24.10 Amazon - Used
+++ Lighting for Digital Video & Television, 2nd Ed. by John Jackman $26.00 Amazon - Used
++++ Placing Shadows: Lighting Technique for Video Production, 3rd Ed. by Chuck Gloman $34.95 PLSN / $24.81 Amazon - Used
+++ The Professional Lighitng Handbook, 2nd Ed. by Verne Carlson
+++ The Technique of Lighting for Television and Film, 3rd Ed. $72.99 Amazon
+++ Gaffers, Grips and Best Boys, by Eric Taub $10.00 Amazon - Used
+++ The Grip Book, 3nd Ed. by Michael and Sabrina Uva $36.19 Amazon - Used
+++ Film Lighting, by Kris Malkiewicz $9.99 E-bay / $7.99 Amazon - Used
Electrics:
***** The American Electricians Handbook, 13th Ed. by Terrell Croft $34.44 Amazon - Used
***** 2005 NEC Handbook, NFPA $91.00 Amazon - Used
**** Commerical Electrical Wiring, by John E. Traister $24.07 Amazon - Used
+++ Electrical Wiring Commercial 12E based on the 2005 NEC, by Mulin & Smith $54.75 Amazon - Used
++++ Electrical Wiring Industrial, 11th ed. by Robert L. Smith $0.99 E-Bay / $42.90 Amazon - Used
++++ Electrical Wiring Residential, 13th Ed. by Ray C. Mullin $0.99 E-Bay / $58.08 Amazon - Used
+++ Modern Residential Wiring, by Harvey N. Holtzman $42.85 Amazon - Used
+++ OSHA Electrical Regulations Simplified 1996, NFPA $39.93 Amazon - Used
++++ Technician's Guide to Programmable Controllers, 3rd Ed. Richard A. Cox (Arch. Controllers) $12.99 E-Bay / $43.95 Amazon
Design:
***** Photometrics Handbook, 2nd Ed. by Robert C. Mumm $20.00 PLSN & Production Advantage / $20.00 Amazon
++++ Computer Visualization for the Theater: 3D Modeling for Designers, by Gavin Carver $39.95 PLSN & Focal Press / $34.11 Amazon - Used
+++ AutoCad – A handbook for Theater Users, $44.95 PLSN
+++ Designer Drafting for the Entertainment World, by Patricia Woodbridge $56.95 PLSN / $32.95 Amazon - Used
++++ If it’s Purple, Someone’s Gonna Die: The Power of Color in Visual Storytelling, by Patti Bellantoni $39.95 PLSN / $25.85 E-Bay
++++ Let There Be Light – Entertainment Lighting Software Pioneers in Conversion, by Robert Bell $62.00 PLSN
++++ Light – Science and Magic, $46.95 PLSN
++++ Light Fantastic: The Art and Design of Stage Lighting, 2nd Ed. by Max Keller $85.00 PLSN / $48.45 Amazon - Used
++++ Lighting by Design, by Sally Storey $80.95 PLSN / $4.98 Amazon - Used
++++ Lighting Modern Buildings, by Derek Phillips $79.95 PLSN $79.73 Amazon - Used
+++ Lighting The Stage, $29.95 PLSN
++++ Lighting: Interior and Exterior, by Robert Bean $37.95 PLSN / $34.95 Amazon - Used
+++ Lit Environment, by Derek Phillips $62.95 PLSN / $15.95 Amazon - Used
+++ Lit Interior, by William J. Fielder $26.95 PLSN / $21.50 Amazon - Used
***** Designing with Light, by Michael Gellette E-Bay $4.00 / $50.00 Amazon - Used
++++ Lighting and the Design Idea, 2nd Ed. by Wadsworth and Thomson $39.05 Amazon - Used
***** The Beauty of Light, by Ben Bova $3.99 E-Bay / $0.49 Amazon - Used
++++ Color Science for Lighting the Stage, by William B. Warfel
+++ The Control of Light, by Brian Fitt $3.51 Amazon - Used
++++ Design Criteria for Lighting Interior Living Spaces, IESNA $37.99 Amazon - Used
++++ Interior Lighting for Designers, 3rd Ed. by Gary Gordon $3.99 E-Bay / $60.25 Amazon - Used
++++ The Lighting Art, The Aestetics of Stage Lighting Design, 2nd Ed. by Richard H. Palmer
++++ The IESNA Lighting Handbook, Reference and Applications, 9th Ed. IESNA $45.00 Amazon
+++ IESNA Ready Reference, IESNA $70.00 Amazon - Used
***** The Magic of Light, by Jean Rosenthal $9.99 E-Bay / $146.84 Amazon - Used
***** A Method of Lighting the Stage, by Stanley McCandless $19.50 Amazon - Used
Rigging:
**** Aluminum Structures in the Entertainment Industry, by Peter Hind $43.50 Sapsis
*** Klutz Book of Knots, by John Cassidy $9.95 Sapsis / $4.99 E-Bay / $0.97 Amazon - Used
**** Rigging for Entertainment: Regulations and Practice, by Chris Higgs $43.50 Sapsis 
***** Stage Rigging Handbook, 2nd Ed. by Jay O. Glerum $24.95 Sapsis / $20.95 Amazon - Used
++++ An Introduction to Rigging in the Entertainment Industry, by Chris Higgs Royston $43.50 Sapsis / $41.95 Amazon - Used
+++++ ESTA's Standard for Construction and Use of Wire Rope Ladders, $20.00 Sapsis
++++ Entertainment Rigging: A Practical Guide for Riggers, Designers and Managers, by Harry Donovan $82.55 Sapsis
++++ Introduction to Fall Protection, 3rd Ed. by J. Nigel Ellis $76.50 Sapsis / $89.95 Amazon
+++ H.A.R.T. Book, by Tom Vines (Rope Rescue Techniques)
**** Self Rescue, by David J. Fasulo $4.97 Amazon - Used
+++++ Wire Rope Sling Users Manual
***** Wire Rope Users Manual, 3rd Ed. by Wire Rope Technical Board $26.00 Sapsis

Carpentry/Metal Working:
**** Stock Scenery Construction Handbook, 2nd Ed. by Bill Raoul $18.95 PLSN $13.45 Amazon - Used
**** Structural Design for the Stage, by Alys Holden $59.95 PLSN & Focal Press / $41.96 Amazon 
**** Theater Engineering and Stage Machinery, by Toshiro Ogawa $53.50 Sapsis
**** Building Construction Illustrated, 3rd Ed. by Francis D.K. Ching $4.99 E-Bay / $21.37 Amazon - Used
++++ Handbook of Adhesives and Sealants, by Edward M. Petrie $61.00 Amazon - Used
***** Scenery for the Theater, by Harold Buris-Myer
**** The Stagecraft Handbook, by Daniel A. Ionazzi $11.00 E-Bay / $8.75 Amazon - Used
***** Welding for the Theater
**** The Welder's Bible, 2nd Ed. by Don Geary $59.85 Amazon - Used
**** Welder's Handbook, by Richard Finch $5.99 E-Bay / $7.31 Amazon - Used

Scenic Painting:
+++ Scene Painting Projects for Theater, by Stephen Sherwin $34.95 PLSN & Focal Press $31.60 Amazon - Used
++++ Scenic Art for the Theater, 2nd Ed. by Susan Crabtree $39.95 PLSN / $33.91 Amazon - Used
***** Decorating with Paint, by Jocasta Innes $9.99 E-Bay
**** Designing and Painting for the Theater, by Lynn Pecktal $101.74 Amazon
***** Recipes for Surfaces, by Mindy Drucker $2.95 E-Bay / $0.97 Amazon - Used
++++ Theatrical Scene Painting: A Lesson Guide, by William H. Pinnell $16.04 Amazon - Used


----------



## Van (Jan 30, 2007)

Once again Ship you've proved yourself invaluable. I'm printing that list out and Heading to Powells ! Hmm now if I can only pry the company credit card out of Rosalies hand..............


----------



## ship (Jan 30, 2007)

On my own I just bought "Hearing the Light" from PLSN to supplement a past purchase that was interesting, "Sixty Years Of Light Work". I like tech history. I also bought a copy of "Syllabus for Lighting the Stage" to replace a photo copy version I lost and am still looking for a copy of "Glossary of Stage Lighting." McCandless's other books - not well known, very interesting. Other than Elmhurst Community College (Inter Library Loan) having copies of all three books, I'm not aware of any other place that has all three books by him. So many books I didn't even list above I'm personally in the market for, so little budget at least in other than over time able to buy.

There was also currrently available books that I specifically did not list such as "Stage Lighting in the Boondocks" (more a valid history book than a book telling how to do tech) and "Electrical Safety for Live Events" that's at best Euro based in my lack of use for it. Personal reasons for this after buying them and reading what was advised causes for not advising such books for this at work library the younger tech people will hopefully start reading from - that is after I'm done reading the books I don't yet own. Granted I more prefer to own a book I read... than of course I just volunteered to be the librarian...

On the other books above, I'll submit the list to the big boss and see how far his expressed intent to provide some "seed money" towards this new tech library at work goes. This granted all tech books will be signed out as per a library so they don't just disappear. I expect or hope he will use his corporate credit card to purchase the bulk of the used books and allow me to do a PO for a good number of the others. All dependant upon how generous and intent to help teach the techies where I work the cash flow for this ammenity goes. No doubt I'll further refine the list once given a budget, otherwise one never knows. Big boss is willing to spend money in helping to teach the tech people... a few or more books could become possible. Otherwise there are some books such as on truss ladders that I will get and others I'll shoot for. Goal will be over ten to start and a funding for more if popular in growing the library. Perhaps I can work out that one out of every 100 lamps I send back to the manufacturer for credit can go for book buying. That would keep the library sustained in constantly having new books.

Save your recipts - tech books are a tax write off either for an individual or corporate entity.


----------



## Footer (Jan 30, 2007)

Van said:


> Once again Ship you've proved yourself invaluable. I'm printing that list out and Heading to Powells ! Hmm now if I can only pry the company credit card out of Rosalies hand..............


.
Don't forget the lumber to expand the bookshelf....


----------



## Van (Jan 30, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> .
> Don't forget the lumber to expand the bookshelf....


 

Just got a new office, if I can find a better placement for the plotter then I've got crazy mad amounts of wall space, and I've been assembling a library for a while now. One of my favorite finds is an 1885 first edition of a complete works of Shakespeare that I found in a pile of donated books sitting in a puddle in our garage. It was one of the few not eaten up with mold.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 31, 2007)

Let me join with both Footer and Van in saying thankyou for this excellent resource list.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Ship, That's an amazing list.

And a tip for those of you young folks out there who want to learn something. Print out this list and start hitting the used book stores. I just picked up a copy of the great "Designing with Light" for $8 at used book store... saved about $40.


----------



## Van (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh And just a plug for my Local Bussiness. Try ;
www.powells.com 
Largest book store in the world I just did a search on "technical Theater" and got 2531 hits a lot of them were used. Powels , good people, great resoursce. Also try Powels Technical bookstore for you high end technical < electronic, engineering, physics, astrophysics, etc> needs.
Commercial over. I love that store.


----------



## amodaus (Feb 1, 2007)

awsome list but you left out sound


----------



## PhantomD (Feb 2, 2007)

You have too much spare time ship


----------



## ship (Feb 3, 2007)

Too much spare time? na, just organized by necessity or lack of sleep. Sound... na, I have Artillery ears, I don't do sound thus don't care much about it.


+++ Architectural Acoustics, 1999; Construction Savvy - Dist. #AF3125
++++ The Audio Dictionary, by Glenn D. White (413 pages) 1993
++++Audio Post Production for Television and Film 3rd Ed. (An Introduction to Technology and Techniques.) By Hilary Wyatt & Timothy Armyes.
++++ Audio in Media by Stanley Alten
+ Audio Made Easy, by Ira White (64 pages) ISBN: 00330260
+++ Audio Measurements, by Norman Crowhurst; Audio Amateur Corporation - Peterborough NH 1996
+++Basic TV Technology: Digital and Analog 4th Ed. By Robert L. Hartwig.
**** Basics of Sound Control, U.S. Gypsum Co.
++++ Concert Sound and Lighting Systems: by John Vasey; Focal Press ISBN: 0240803647
++++ Creative Recording Parts 1&2, by Paul White (204pp & 204pp); Stage Step - Dist. #F103 & F104
++++Handbook for Audio Engineers, 3rd Edition, Sams Publishing.
**** Journal of the Acoustical Society of America,
++++ Live Sound Reinforcement, by Scott Hunter Stark; Access Publishing Ocean Gate, NJ. 1993 ISBN: 00330275
+++ The Loudspeaker Design Cookbook, 5th ed. by Vance Dickason; Audio Amateur Corporation - Peterborough, NH. 1995 ISBN: 1-882580-10-9
+++ New Ears: The Audio Career & Education Handbook, by Mark Drews; New Ear Productions Syracuse, N.Y. 1993 ISBN: 0-9623502-1-4
+++ Power Amp Projects, Audio Amateur Corporation - Peterborough, NH. 1996 ISBN: 1-882580-08-7
++++ Sound System Engineering by Don and Carolyn Davis
****Stage Sound, by David Collison; Drama Book Publishers/Cassell Ltd. - London 1982 ISBN: 0-304-30987-7
+++ Sound Design in the Theatre, by Dr. John L. Bracewell; Prentice-Hall - Englewood Cliffs, N.J. 1993 ISBN: 0-13-825167-3
++++ Sound Design in the Theatre by Dr. John Bracewell
+++ Sound and Music for the Theater, by Deena Kaye & James Lebrecht
+ Sound Check - The Basics of Sound and Sound Systems, by Tony Mascal ISBN: 0330118
+ Sound Systems for Worship, (160 Pages) ISBN: 00290243
++++ Sound with Vision, by E.G.M. Alkin, ISBN 0 408 70236 2
++++ Sound System Engineering by Don and Carolyn Davis 
****Stage Sound, by David Collison; Drama Book Publishers/Cassell Ltd. - London 1982 ISBN: 0-304-30987-7
+++ Sound Design in the Theatre, by Dr. John L. Bracewell; Prentice-Hall - Englewood Cliffs, N.J. 1993 ISBN: 0-13-825167-3
++++ Sound Design in the Theatre by Dr. John Bracewell
+++ Sound and Music for the Theater, by Deena Kaye & James Lebrecht
+ Sound Check - The Basics of Sound and Sound Systems, by Tony Mascal ISBN: 0330118
+ Sound Systems for Worship, (160 Pages) ISBN: 00290243
++++ Sound with Vision, by E.G.M. Alkin, ISBN 0 408 70236 2. Published in 1973
+++ Yamaha Sound Reinforcement Handbook


----------



## ship (Feb 3, 2007)

Van said:


> Oh And just a plug for my Local Bussiness. Try ;
> www.powells.com
> Largest book store in the world I just did a search on "technical Theater" and got 2531 hits a lot of them were used. Powels , good people, great resoursce. Also try Powels Technical bookstore for you high end technical < electronic, engineering, physics, astrophysics, etc> needs.
> Commercial over. I love that store.




Used books,... love them, them's the key to knowing ones tech - broad base of info or understanding of the past. Once tech books have to get into compuer based learning, it leaves a lot less room for explaining fully theory and craft.

Dover books... stock up your library with them - especially if at the used book store. Give your phone number or E-Mail address to the local used book store owner - they just might let you know when they find something of interest.

For me beyond or amongst others it's:
****** Architectural Lighting Graphics, by John E. Flynn and Samuel M. Mills; Van Nostrand Reinhold Co. - N.Y. 1962
****** Audels Handy Book of Practical Electricity with Wiring Diagrams, by Frank D. Graham Theodore Audel & Co. - New York 1967
***** Old Electrical Wiring, by David E Shapiro; McGraw Hill - N.Y. 1998 ISBN: 0-07-057879-6
***** The New Handbook of Stage Lighting Graphics, by William B. Warfel; Drama Book Publishers - New York 1990 ISBN: 0-89676-112-6
****** The Mask, by Edward Gordon Craig; Stage Step (216pp) - Distributions #TA41.
***** A Syllabus for Lighting The Stage, by Stanley McCandless; c1930
****** Scenographic Imagination, 3rd Ed. by Darwin Reid Payne; Southern Illinois University Press Carbondale, Il. 1993 ISBN: 0-8093-1850-4
***** Technique of Stage Lighting, Gelespie Williams c1960
****** Caspar Neher - Brecht’s Designer, by John Willett; Methuen - NY. 1986
****** Scene, by Edward Gordon Craig; Benjamin Blom, Inc. - NY. 1968 (1923)
****** The Stage is Set, by Lee Simonson; Harcourt, Brace and Co. - N.Y. 1932
****** Towards a New Theatre, by Edward Gordon Craig; Benjamin Blom, inc. - NY. 1969 
****** A Guide to Collectors, 3,500 Illustrations, English Furniture, Decoration, Woodwork & Allied Arts of the Seventeenth Century, Eighteenth Century, and the Earlier Part of the Nineteenth., by Thomas Arthur Strange; Charles Scribner’s Sons - N.Y. c1900
****** The 1902 Edition of The Sears Roebuck Catalogue,
***** Theatre Lighting Before Electricity, Frederick Penzel
***** Modern Theater Practice, 3rd Edition. by Hubert C. Heffner; F.S. Crofts & Co. N.Y. 1946
***** Edward Grodon Craig, by Dennis Bablet; Theatre Arts Books - NY 1966
***** Edward Gordon Craig - Designing for the Theatre, by Janet Leeper; Penguin Books - Great Britian 1948
***** Homes & Interiors of the 1920s, Originally Published as Building with assurance 2nd Ed. by Morgan; Lee Valley Tools LTD. - Ottawa, Ontario 1987 ISBN: 0-9213335-06-7
***** Furniture of the Oldern Time, by Frances Clary Morse; The Macmillan Co. - N.Y. 1905
***** 1897 Sears, Roebuck & Co. Catalogue - 100th. Anniversary Edition, Ed. by Fred L. Israel; Chelsea House Publishers - Philadelphia, PA. 1993 ISBN: 0-87754-045-4
***** Stickley Craftsman Furniture Catalogs, Gustav Stickley; Dover Publications - N.Y. 1979 ISBN: 0-486-23838-5
***** The Victorian House Catalogue, Young & Marten’s 1895 Catalog; Sterling Publishing Co., Inc. N.Y. 1992


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 4, 2007)

Van said:


> Oh And just a plug for my Local Bussiness. Try ;
> www.powells.com
> Largest book store in the world I just did a search on "technical Theater" and got 2531 hits a lot of them were used. Powels , good people, great resoursce. Also try Powels Technical bookstore for you high end technical < electronic, engineering, physics, astrophysics, etc> needs.
> Commercial over. I love that store.



Shut Up Van! (Ixnay onay hetay ellspoway!!) There are some secrets we don't share here my Northwest friend. Now they will all go on-line and find great deals and purchase them. Then, when I drive through Portland for a few days in Lincoln City next week, all the cool books will be gone!! 

Well, At least they can't shop the Columbia Sportswear Outlet on-line.


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 11, 2007)

ship said:


> I expect or hope he will use his corporate credit card to purchase the bulk of the used books and allow me to do a PO for a good number of the others.



FYI you can cut a PO to amazon and they should take it for marketplace (used stuff) as well though I'm not 100% on that part. The link is down at the bottom of the page for corp purchasing as I recall.


----------



## Conner8809 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ship, anything on technical direction, scenic design, or drafting using vectorworks? I already own Sham tickoo's autocad book which I love.


----------

